# Buying my 1st boat, SO CONFUSING



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

I am looking to buy my first boat mainly for fishing with a friend and or my four-year-old son and also to Putz around on the Detroit River or inland lakes with the family preferably 16 to 17 foot range with either rear flip seats or the flip bench since I have a young child that will be out with me often used for both fishing on Lake Erie and some inland lakes. I went to the fishing show yesterday and could not believe the prices for boats. A friend of mine has a 2005 Stratos he wants to sell, really good condition, 115hp 4 stroke and a bunch of bells and whistles for 13,500. Can anybody tell me any experiences they've had with this brand or if these boats are even good... I don't mind buying used but again this is my first time buying a boat so I really don't know what all to look for. 

Another boat I've seen for sale is a 2011 tracker Pro V175 with 115 hp engine but I'm not sure if trackers are good boats or not...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't personally comment on Stratos or tracker but 17' is borderline for erie but great for inland and DR. Just be careful and pick your days on Erie.

Boat : Bust Out Another Thousand


----------



## 386xf (Nov 30, 2010)

I think if you search the web enough you will find bad and good about both brands you are looking at. Although the bad on the tracker is probably going to far outweigh the bad on the stratos. I would say the glass stratos is going to be a better ride for you on Erie but you will definetly still have to pick your days with both. I have a 2011 18ft stratos with a 150 4stroke Yamaha and have nothing bad to say about it either so far. The stratos is going to be heavier not sure what you plan on towing it with that may also be a consideration for you. 
Good Luck on your choice and as SS006 mentioned we all know what BOAT stands for.

Jason


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

386xf said:


> I think if you search the web enough you will find bad and good about both brands you are looking at. Although the bad on the tracker is probably going to far outweigh the bad on the stratos. I would say the glass stratos is going to be a better ride for you on Erie but you will definetly still have to pick your days with both. I have a 2011 18ft stratos with a 150 4stroke Yamaha and have nothing bad to say about it either so far. The stratos is going to be heavier not sure what you plan on towing it with that may also be a consideration for you.
> Good Luck on your choice and as SS006 mentioned we all know what BOAT stands for.
> 
> Jason


When I say Erie I meant Detroit River, no real plans taking it out on Erie. Possibly Lake St Clair.. But mainly DR and inland lakes. I'd be pulling it with 14' F150


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Stick with the Stratos I have 2 friends that owned Trackers and had nothing but problems with them .
They are poor quality boats just like buying a Bayliner.
Google Tracker boat complaints you will get the picture.


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Stick with the Stratos I have 2 friends that owned Trackers and had nothing but problems with them .
> They are poor quality boats just like bing a Bayliner.
> Google Tracker boat complaints you will get the picture.


I did Google tracker boats a little bit ago and it wasn't pretty lol


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

What model stratos? They make bass boats and multi species boats, both handle rough water differently. I have a 2015 stratos and Iam very pleased with the rig.


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

tubejig said:


> What model stratos? They make bass boats and multi species boats, both handle rough water differently. I have a 2015 stratos and Iam very pleased with the rig.


375 XF


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Is it the one I see on craigs list with the single bubble?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

My first boat bigger than 12 foot was a Tracker V series. For the price is was a good boat. I maxed out the hp, which most trackers dont have done and get terrible reviews just for that. Overall I like the boat. No leaks and I knew i was getting a caviler not a cadillac. The reason I sold it was the layout didnt work for how I fish. Rod storage was less than ideal, storage was minimal, and there was no strong way to mount downriggers or tracks. For me layout is really important in a boat, new or used. Until I bought my first boat I wasn't sure what I actually needed. Stratos makes some really nice boats. I would read up on the model online. Make sure it isnt under powered and that people are generally satisfied with the layout


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Be aware that whichever you choose, you will likely find something "better" after a while, just the nature of the game....


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Congratulations on your search and hopefully first new boat!

I strongly recommend buying used. There are far more choices and you can get more boat this way. It does require more research to know what to look for, and when you find something you like, buy it on the spot. Good used boats sell very quickly. 

17 feet is enough for all Great Lakes. As with most boats, there are days when it is best to stay on shore. I have fished Erie, the D River, Sag Bay and Lakes Michigan and Huron for the past 13 years in a 17 foot boat and have been successful and enjoyed it. 

115hp on a 17 foot boat is a good power to length ratio. Depends of course on hull weight but in general that is more than adequate. 

Good luck and keep the questions coming.


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the info everyone, I have also looked into a new Lund 1675 rebel. But just not sure what to do... Damn these adult decisions lol


----------



## 386xf (Nov 30, 2010)

Walleye central classifieds have a lot of good used boats also. Just may have to travel


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

tubejig said:


> Is it the one I see on craigs list with the single bubble?


Yes


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

386xf said:


> Walleye central classifieds have a lot of good used boats also. Just may have to travel


I will check that out this weekend, I don't mind traveling to surrounding states or up north


----------



## ajs8000 (Apr 9, 2013)

JasonT32 said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone, I have also looked into a new Lund 1675 rebel. But just not sure what to do... Damn these adult decisions lol


This is the best thing i've seen in your thread. Buy the Lund and you'll be happy PLUS will be able to sell it quickly later once you get the bug for something bigger/better etc.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

One thing I always tell people when buying a boat, is seriously consider how often you will get to use it/fish and where. We can all dream about our dream 18'-20' boat but if you are like me and hunt alot. The fact we live in Michigan is in some years you may get 6 good mos. Of fishing in. If you have kids and job that pulls you away that can seriously impact how much you fish. Nothing worse than making absurd boat payments on months you can't fish because of winter or other priorities.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

ajs8000 said:


> This is the best thing i've seen in your thread. Buy the Lund and you'll be happy PLUS will be able to sell it quickly later once you get the bug for something bigger/better etc.


A Lund is the best boat available for what you want, IMHO, will handle heavy water, very stable, and resale is always good. Watch for a 17' or 18' tiller with walk around pedestal seats and with a 4-stroke and it will be all you will probably ever need for most fishing around Mi. I have had a 17' with a 50 hp. on it for several years and absolutely love it. 

D


----------

